# Metsfan's 1st cycle



## metsfan4life (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello gents,

Recommended to this site by Hockeyplaya18. Everything is set up and ready to go, thanks to some solid advice and help by Hockeyplaya18...great dude who can really help out with advice and such. Thanks again man 

So....
Age: 23
Weight: 195, currently
BF%: Last one was about a month ago around 14%, down from 20% earlier this year
Cycles: Zilch

Week 1-12: Test E 500mg (250 2x/week)
Week 3+: Aromasin 12.5mg ED, adjust accordingly
Week 3+: HCG 250iu 2x/week
PCT: Day 1 Clomid 100 then 50/50/25/25 Nolva 40/40/20/20

Potential addition: Short and simple cycle of Anavar towards the end of the cycle to see how the body reacts to it and shed some

I will be adding pre-cycle pictures once I return home from work later next week, the hotel here doesnt have the best lighting in the world and the internet is a tad slow to attempt to attach photos. Look forward to the ride with this cycle and look to add some good quality gains. Diet is in check, really changed the way I am eating the past 8months and it has made a WORLD of difference.

Feel free to chime in with thoughts and opinions. Will be doing 1st pin Tues Sept 11 and updating as I go on a regular basis.

Happy lifting gents.

--Metsfan


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 2, 2012)

looks good bro


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome to SI brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 2, 2012)

Swap out that gayvar for some dbol and you're good!


----------



## DF (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome to SI & great job dropping some BF before cycle.  Best of luck with the cycle!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 2, 2012)

Good luck with it bro.


----------



## creekrat (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome home brother.  Looks good


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks guys for the welcomes. Didnt expect this many responses already. Good to know people actually read beginner's logs around here and chime in. Look forward to the input as it goes along.  Looking forward to this cycle and see what comes of it, yes I know its all about what I put into it and Im ready.

@DFeaton... yeah its amazing what taking a diet can do. getting away from the college food also did wonders!

@Pillarof...Im personally against DBol right now. I dont like the idea of it nor have I liked what I have seen from some of the guys I know that have taken it, they also refuse to take it again. Any reason why you say drop the Var?

Back to the college football madness!


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 2, 2012)

Im with poB, ditch the vajavar, and kickstart with dbol. You will grow chest hair with it. Keep us posted bro, and dont hessitate to ask for help.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome to si. Enjoy.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 2, 2012)

welcome bro. Look forward to following!


----------



## Jada (Sep 3, 2012)

Welcome to SI


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks guys. really looking forward to next week and seeing how everything pans out

any of yall have any suggestions on the pinning the itself? I have been told by a few people to run the syringe under some warm water for a bit to help get the temp up closer to the body temp. and by no means am I scared of needles, Im a type1 diabetic so needles are second nature. However this needle... good god! 

all thoughts welcome


----------



## Jada (Sep 3, 2012)

ive never heard of  running warm water on the syringe. now u get a little bowl and put a little bit of warm water and site the test vial there for a couple of min. it  suppose to help it inject better which would give u less pip .  what type of needle ur using ? i was using a 25g 1inch to pin and a 
18g 1 1/2 to draw.


----------



## theminister (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd probably just do the Clomid and don't even worry about hcg and nolva on such a simple cycle. I'd start aromisin 12.5 ed from day one. 

But the cycle you have is well prepared


----------



## DF (Sep 3, 2012)

metsfan4life said:


> thanks guys. really looking forward to next week and seeing how everything pans out
> 
> any of yall have any suggestions on the pinning the itself? I have been told by a few people to run the syringe under some warm water for a bit to help get the temp up closer to the body temp. and by no means am I scared of needles, Im a type1 diabetic so needles are second nature. However this needle... good god!
> 
> all thoughts welcome



What size pins are you going to be using?  Warming the oil does help prevent PIP.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks guys. I will be sure to try the warming tip and let you guys know how it goes.

as far as the needles... I dont have them with me, sitting at home in my safe, but I believe 18 to draw and either a 23 or 25 the inject.

and about the aromasin... since the Test E takes around 10-14 days it seems as this would be an ideal time to start the aromasin. correct me if Im wrong with that. been looking into this cycle for about 6 months so wanting to run the 1st 1 right, not worth doing if you dont get it right. thanks to HockeyPlaya with helping with the development of the cycle itself

on a side note... fugging right Hokies pull it out.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 4, 2012)

You may even be able to wait out a lil bit longer on starting the Aromasin, just wait and see what reaction your body has, and use it as needed, if you notice to much bloat I would take a dose of 12.5mg, and see how that helps. If your nips get itchy for sure start taking it on an ED basis until that goes away, and watch out for crashing your estro (Get super tired and run down, happened to me) You will learn so much of your body after this cycle, so keep an open mind and listen to your body, Will for sure be following this log bro!!! DO WORK!!


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey guys got a few shots to upload here, whats the best method/site to uploading these pre-cycle shots?

Also, as you can tell my job has me on the road...A LOT! so that being said, wanting to see if any of you guys have any thoughts of traveling through the airport with the vials and syringes. Was mainly thinking if I keep them in my suitcase and ziptie the bag I should be alright. Cant really keep those pins with my insulin syringes as they look highly different. Ive only been questioned 1 time with the insulin items but not big deal. Just wanting to check if any of yall have had issues in the airport traveling. Like hockey had mentioned I could ship it to my hotel but Id presonally rather keep them on me, or in the suitcase for safe keeping.  

Pics uploaded soon as I figure out how


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 6, 2012)

Upload the Pics through photobucket and then just copy and paste the URL of your pic in your reply, Im pretty sure thats how it works.

BRO'S any Help for Metsfan on traveling often with gear???


----------



## OCDude (Sep 6, 2012)

I use photobucket, then you can copy the embed code '.....' and it will show up in your post full size, or just paste the link 

Bro I travel a lot too for work and I just can't suggest going thru T . S. A with your stuff. I travel with pills only and inject the day I leave and day I get home. Otherwise you'd need to produce a prescription pretty fast if they question you


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks Hockey and OCDude... I will be adding the finishing touches to the pics tomorrow now that I am finally home with photoshop. Aka...paste out my beautiful face 

Well OC... I get your point with that however when I travel... I am gone for anywhere between 10-20 days sometimes and injecting when I leave and when I get home just isnt an option. Ive only been stopped one time with the insulin but all I said was "diabetes supplies" and that was it. Ive never had them go through my luggage, Ive had bottles full of protein, supps, and pills that had no label because I just put them all in the same bottle to save room. I could probably put the test with my diabetes stuff so it looks just like another bottle of insulin. the needles are what I would probably have to throw in my luggage. I know my diabetic dr asked if I needed a letter stating that it was ok to carry what I need,, that being the insulin stuff and not the gear needles, so I will get one of those and hopefully it wont be too descriptive on it. Ill just put the needles in luggage and put the letter on top that way its seen if they open it.

Anyone else do traveling for long periods of time?


----------



## vaper86 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey man its your life but just remember the consequences of getting caught. I myself would bring some checked luggage if I was that worried about doing a cycle.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 7, 2012)

vaper86 said:


> Hey man its your life but just remember the consequences of getting caught. I myself would bring some checked luggage if I was that worried about doing a cycle.



not sure I quite catch what you are saying Vaper. You are saying you would put in your suitcase and check the luggage, correct? Because that is what I was saying I planned to do above, put in my suitcase. I imagine putting the test vial with my insulin should suffice on that, they have only asked 1 time what it was and never have they opened it because I said it was diabetes. Thinking if I separate the needles and the test, test with me and needles in suitcase, it looks a hell of a lot less suspicious than large needles with liquid vials


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 7, 2012)

alright gents, here are the pre-cycle pics. scrutinize  as you feel necessary. could get a back shot...kept being blurry. Ill get one up as soon as I can


----------



## OCDude (Sep 7, 2012)

Great solid starting point bro, nothing to scrutinize here! Not that I believe the bros on this board would flame anyone on their body unless their 120# at 6'
Hard to tell, but looks like you may be a little gyno prone, so watch out for sensitive nips.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 7, 2012)

OCDude said:


> Great solid starting point bro, nothing to scrutinize here! Not that I believe the bros on this board would flame anyone on their body unless their 120# at 6'
> Hard to tell, but looks like you may be a little gyno prone, so watch out for sensitive nips.




yep you are right, Ive had this problem for years and it has highly pissed me off. No matter how much I run, diet, anything...the puff under the nipples just will NOT go away. Guessing all those years of being fat caused a pocket under there. Wish I knew a doc to help talk about this and get it taken out possible. Got the aromasin for this reason because I am positive I will be needed the AI for this. damn estro


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 10, 2012)

not exactly starting today but the 1st week starts today, aka: pin tomorrow. damn Im stoked. anyone else got any advice or thoughts on the schedule of this cycle? all thoughts are welcome and look forward to keeping everyone updated. wont be traveling for at least another 3 weeks, got to make sure my mom is all good with her knee replacement but getting a Dr note for the syringes. think he understood that I didnt want him to be too descriptive


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 11, 2012)

so 1st pin was today, shot in the right glute and everything went very well. was easy to push in, got a little nervous though, but pinned it rest of the way and pushed the gear in. right leg felt internally warmer than the left leg but this was probably all mental or just the leg absorbing some if it. long as no infection then I say Im going to go. Lifting quads later this evening and stoked. 

starting weight: 193, ~14.5 ( i think that was my last reading) lets ride boys


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 11, 2012)

*The JUICE is LOOSE POWWWWWWW*


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 11, 2012)

Good luck bro, sounds like you have everything figured out. 

I gotta say, I can't recommend travelling with that either... but if you do check it, hide it well or put it in with your slin stuff.... prolly better if you can transfer it to an unmarked vial or one that doesn't have a UGL logo on it, if you're using UGL gear.... But seriously dude, all it takes is a random screening and they'll search the shit out of your stuff, and if they find illegal drugs.... Just saying, think about it.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 11, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> *The JUICE is LOOSE POWWWWWWW*



haha bro you are nuts. would love to say I love this stuff but its only day 1. ok hell with it...i love this stuff. cant wait for results


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 11, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> Good luck bro, sounds like you have everything figured out.
> 
> I gotta say, I can't recommend travelling with that either... but if you do check it, hide it well or put it in with your slin stuff.... prolly better if you can transfer it to an unmarked vial or one that doesn't have a UGL logo on it, if you're using UGL gear.... But seriously dude, all it takes is a random screening and they'll search the shit out of your stuff, and if they find illegal drugs.... Just saying, think about it.



thanks man...been looking into it for quite a while and getting some help on the side always helps.

for the traveling, I am getting a note that states I need syringes so Im going to put the syringes in my checked bag with the note and nothing else in there. Im going to take my gear bottle and put it in an insulin box and tape it ("so it doesnt fall out and break the insulin bottle") and put that with the real insulin and just have the insulin needles in my bookbag...thats where they always are. like I said, they have checked my bag before but all they did was ask what it was and that was it. Got the "hope everything goes alright with you" speech for diabetes. and the airport I always fly from is a very very small airport who pretty much know me by now to be honest. but as you said...always the option of an empty vial so it looks like nothing is there out of the ordinary. though I have not looked on how to sterilize another vial... any recommendations?


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 13, 2012)

still not pain or anything in the injection area so seems to be all good to go. 

had a nice leg workout last night and a damn good shoulder workout, I love working the shoulders so thats typical. cant wait for things to start kicking in, thought I know its super early for that


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice back and bi workout tonight and then the tanning bed. ass cheek a little tight but imagine that is just the healing process going on back there. 2nd pin tomorrow...left ass cheek.

decided to weigh myself for the hell of it and I was up 5lbs but I will check that to the extra carbs Ive been eating. Only eating about 150 right now, up from 50 or so so figure that is where those extra lbs coming from because too early for the test. Anyone else know any diabetics that could help out? Sugars were jumpy past 2 days, but I imagine that is from the carbs cycling in and not the test because its too early. But when talking with my Dr, he had stated a lot assume sugars will sky rocket but most people stay pretty mellow, some improve but this is something I will obviously be tracking. Hoping only because of the carbs, not wanting to get off this due to sugars obviously. Im an impatient mofo...want this stuff to start working asap.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 14, 2012)

I think you can buy sterile vials. Or just remove the lable. 

Maybe even remove an insulin label on an old vial and put it on your gear.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 14, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> I think you can buy sterile vials. Or just remove the lable.
> 
> Maybe even remove an insulin label on an old vial and put it on your gear.



I will have to find somewhere with a sterile vial, I know I can buy them of GWP for like 2$ but shipping makes it about 10$ for the single bottle, since I dont need to many. I had thought about replacing the label as well and just putting it in an empty insulin box and taping "so it doesnt fall out". one bottle looks green and the other looks clear...long as they dont look then it shouldnt be a problem. I doubt theyll open a taped prescription box.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Mate.

Cycle looks good, but as stated I'd worry about you traveling with gear. Watch yourself - any chance a mate on the other side could hook you up temporarily? 

Travel safe, train hard.

- Savage


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 15, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Welcome aboard, Mate.
> 
> Cycle looks good, but as stated I'd worry about you traveling with gear. Watch yourself - any chance a mate on the other side could hook you up temporarily?
> 
> ...




Thanks man, appreciate it. Yeah, that is my main concern so far. Waiting on the Dr note to see just how descriptive it is so I can see about everything. And as far as with another person, I typically dont know where I am going but about a week or even 3 days before sometimes and I dont know anyone really outside of certain areas...which arent typically where I travel to. Really debating on different ways with the travel ordeal


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 15, 2012)

had a good workout yesterday, just still sore from Thursday's back day. Been mulching all morning so got a hell of some cardio going on this morning along with some more good sun. now showering and getting ready for the Virginia Tech beat down on Pittsburgh. then a nice arm and traps workout later


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 15, 2012)

oh and will be traveling to Charlotte, NC next week so I wont be using the plane for travel, just a nice short drive so no worries on the traveling issues yet...itll come eventually though. Up 8lbs, damn carbs.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't think that beatdown on Pitt happened. Sorry bro


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 15, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> Don't think that beatdown on Pitt happened. Sorry bro



yeah sadly that was the worst game I have seen them play, that includes the game against JMU last year. I hate to say it, but something about that games seems VERY fishy to me. Thomas had open guys but overthrew just about every time, when he did hit them, they dropped the easiest passes. He throws 3 interceptions, 2 where not a single VT player was within 15 yards of the Pitt defender. Defense did nothing but arm tackle the entire game and left holes open that you could have driven 5 semis through. something just doesnt sit right with me on that game. i know Pitt played well and would have beaten VT even if VT had played semi decent today, just doesnt seem right


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 15, 2012)

and with that said...waited till after the game to go to the gym. let some irritation and rage out on the weights. great arm and trap workout today. recoop tomorrow and pack for the trip. so whats everyone think... Mich St or ND? Mich St by 8


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 17, 2012)

nice relaxing Sunday funday...watched some football and just relaxed. ready for travel tomorrow and hit the gym tomorrow night hard for Chest/Tri and throw some calf workout in there as well. 

might try to get some measurements in tonight so I can see any growth during the run


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 18, 2012)

one hell of a workout today on Chest/Tri. was odd in the gym today because so many random people but it was a good lift. hoping the test kicks some of the soreness tomorrow. going for a nice shoulder inject tomorrow before the gym after work


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Deltttssss WOOOHOOOO!!!


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 19, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Deltttssss WOOOHOOOO!!!



ha I shouldve known youd be stoke for that


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 19, 2012)

so pinned the right delt today, burnt like a bitch for some reason. had some irritable pain for a few hours but went away after I was done lifting. just waiting on this stuff to kick in full effect. no itch or anything yet but been advised to take a .25 of aromasin and see how this works out. apparently it tastes like straight cow ass so will update tomorrow on how that works out for me.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 20, 2012)

damn shoulder is irritating me today, still have some good pain in the right delt. kicked my ass when I was doing some side and front raises. was stuck using the 20-25lbs db's for those today but oh well...itll get used to the pin. 2 more weeks...hurry up and get here. i havent weighed myself just yet again, will once I get back home on Sat and see what Im at. hopefully 202 or something...that'd be 10lbs in the 1st 2 weeks. though its got to be the carbs and extra calories im putting in, though they are good calories and not just wasted ones.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 22, 2012)

so yesterday's workout got cut in half...was dead ass tired after driving back in last night. made it through about 2 back exercises and was falling asleep during the rest so I added to my routine today and put some more back in there. tomorrow is one hell of a busy day but going to get a nice lift in before going out tomorrow night...

sitting at 204 currently. no atrophy and not seeing much side effects, if any at all so havent done anything with aromasin yet either.

anyone want to take a look at my foods

breakfast is typically a cup of oats, banana, and 5 egg whites and 1 egg
meal 2 4-6oz chicken, veggies
meal 3 4-6oz chicken, veggies, cup of rice
meal 4 4-6oz chicken, cup pasta
workout
mass gainer protein
meal 5 4-6oz chicken, veggies, sweet potato
meal 6 4-6oz chicken
casein protein

not always chicken, sometimes turkey, fish, etc. 

normally end up with 250-300 pro and 300-350 carbs, 3000-3250 calories


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 22, 2012)

and wondering...shouldnt I be notice some atrophy by now?...


----------



## Jada (Sep 23, 2012)

Great log man! My nuts didn't really shrink that much


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Jada...yea I guess Im just too much of a manly man to have my balls shrink haha

Heading to the gym, been in OR with mother, having knee replacement. 

Got me some caffiene pills, see if these do something to get me going because not a single preworkout ever gets my up or anything. Think test is starting with the worst side ever...fucking pimples. got 4 right around my kisser that will not go away. been 3 days but keeps coming back in the exact same spot. fuckers


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 25, 2012)

amazing chest workout today. really didnt want to quit lifting because I didnt feel sore and depleted but went to my limits on the reps tho. got some facial scrub, hopefully these damn things will get the hell off of my face. please go to my back if you got to be somewhere. other than that... sitting at 205


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 26, 2012)

kick ass quad workout last night...though feeling some after effects this morning that is for sure. not too much issue with the pin in the right cheek yesterday, just a little irritation for about 2 hours after but thats it. nothing hurting or irritated this morning.

just got to get this damn acne issue taking care of. anyone got an ways to dry this stuff out?, other than the normal scrub and stridex. friend had told me to put rubbing alcohol on it to dry em out. 

quit bf % yesterday, sitting at 202 at 16.2 so up about 10lbs and 1% bf. does this seem about right or are the numbers pushing too much fat?


----------



## Live2Train (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like you're pretty damn happy with your cycle so far.  It's still early to see results, but I'm glad it's going smooth for you.  I'm against the Dbol myself.  I don't like the bloat from it.  I love Var and don't know why people are so against it.  I have made some incredible gains and I'm only in my 4th week of my cycle.  Whatever you decide to do, I hope it works well for you.  I like the fact that you aren't on here talking about 3+ compounds for your first cycle like some do.  Hockey is a good dude for sure.  I would however start the Aromasin right away and not wait for 2 weeks.  It's still a little early to notice atrophy.  You'll notice it in a few more weeks.  Good luck bro and get huge!


----------



## Live2Train (Sep 26, 2012)

Manpower has some Accutane and that shit will get rid of your acne for sure.  I don't know how well their Accutane is, but I know the shit I got from the pharmacy was a dream come true.  I'ts pretty harsh shit and will dry you right out though.  All I know is the acne was gone and I was happy as hell.  I still get it when I cycle, but nothing like when I was 18 and now it's usually just on the back and chest not so much the face.  If it ever got out of hand again I would be on Accutane faster than I could say it.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 27, 2012)

Live2Train said:


> Sounds like you're pretty damn happy with your cycle so far.  It's still early to see results, but I'm glad it's going smooth for you.  I'm against the Dbol myself.  I don't like the bloat from it.  I love Var and don't know why people are so against it.  I have made some incredible gains and I'm only in my 4th week of my cycle.  Whatever you decide to do, I hope it works well for you.  I like the fact that you aren't on here talking about 3+ compounds for your first cycle like some do.  Hockey is a good dude for sure.  I would however start the Aromasin right away and not wait for 2 weeks.  It's still a little early to notice atrophy.  You'll notice it in a few more weeks.  Good luck bro and get huge!




haha yea man so far im happy, but as you said its still early to be seeing a lot of results other than some weight gain. so far not too much pip or anything along those lines...though I must admit, shoulders leave a lot longer pain the the ass. Im with you on no dbol, especially for a 1st cycle. I want to keep my liver clean as possible during all of this so adding that just isnt on my schedule for right now. I will be throwing some var in for the last 4 weeks, glad you chimed in with your results, hopefully I will get some gains as with you...if those are your legs in the avatar...shit man! Yes, hockey is a great dude, he has legit helped me out tremendously. I feel like by the end of this week I am going to start up with the aromasin to be on the safe side as you had mentioned. I mean I dont have many side effects yet but I want to nip it in the bud right as it might start. I spoke a little early on the atrophy, but its kinda odd...right nut is like a damn easter egg hunt but left same ol same ol.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 27, 2012)

Live2Train said:


> Manpower has some Accutane and that shit will get rid of your acne for sure.  I don't know how well their Accutane is, but I know the shit I got from the pharmacy was a dream come true.  I'ts pretty harsh shit and will dry you right out though.  All I know is the acne was gone and I was happy as hell.  I still get it when I cycle, but nothing like when I was 18 and now it's usually just on the back and chest not so much the face.  If it ever got out of hand again I would be on Accutane faster than I could say it.



Hmm I will def check into manpower's accutane. Hopefully its the same strength as the one you got from the pharmacy. As for now, Im just using the clearasil scrub, stridex, and may dab some alcohol onto it during the day and see how that reacts for the week. If its not clearing up then I may go your route...got something coming up at the end of Oct so hopefully the test kicks in full strength and see some gains and get the acne down for this particular event. I mean if it was on my back i wouldnt be too pissed but as far as it being on my face...F'ing A man it blows.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 27, 2012)

metsfan4life said:


> Hmm I will def check into manpower's accutane. Hopefully its the same strength as the one you got from the pharmacy. As for now, Im just using the clearasil scrub, stridex, and may dab some alcohol onto it during the day and see how that reacts for the week. If its not clearing up then I may go your route...got something coming up at the end of Oct so hopefully the test kicks in full strength and see some gains and get the acne down for this particular event. I mean if it was on my back i wouldnt be too pissed but as far as it being on my face...F'ing A man it blows.



just searched for acne on there because i didnt see accutane... but this is it correct http://www.mpresearchsupply.com/store/products/ISOTRETINION-10MG-x-40ct.html ? I will do some research on it because just browsing it I saw something about monies awarded in a lawsuit with past accutane users. though i know all of this has harmful sides but yeah


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 28, 2012)

pretty awesome back workout, exhausted this morning. didnt check the weight or anything since I just weighed in the other day, figured every 3 days or so would suffice.

my nuts are fucking hurting like hell for some reason. jumped on aromasin the other night. any thoughts on what it could be? and no its not hernia or anything like that, mainly hurts like when im "up"...not when im lifting


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 29, 2012)

see what you guys think... 

here are comparisons pictures from before week 1 and end of week 3 today. i dont feel I have gained much of anything just yet other than weight and some fat (1% increase according to the meters)



























comparison photo with mirror in background is week 1. week 3 is the one with windows in background and back pose

I have some measurements but left those downstairs...will add later. But I dont have comparison for that because I ran out of time before starting. 

So what do you guys think?


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 29, 2012)

damn just looking at those on this site makes them larger and boy do I feel I look a hell of a lot better in the week 1 because of the less fat. hoping I can get this stuff kicking in and get something going from this.


----------



## Jada (Sep 29, 2012)

Great job on not worrying about the scale . Just keep lifting and eating as clean as possible. U 
Can tell that u have gotten a little more size , but the test will really kick in hopefully week 4 or 5. At this moment u probably start feeling more of the pump and little more energy . Great job bro and keep doing ur thang!


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 29, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Great job on not worrying about the scale . Just keep lifting and eating as clean as possible. U
> Can tell that u have gotten a little more size , but the test will really kick in hopefully week 4 or 5. At this moment u probably start feeling more of the pump and little more energy . Great job bro and keep doing ur thang!



Thanks bro. Yea Im less concerned with the scale. Im eating my 4-6 meals a day...mainly rice/pasta, chicken/eggs/turkey, and veggies. Ive always been one to judge based on the mirror so that is my main concern with gains. most def agree with you with Ive gained...but pretty much been all weight. The work pants have def gotten tighter..sucks cuz about 3-4 weeks ago they were straight falling off. cant wait for the test to kick in cuz got something coming in little over 2 week Id love to have some more size. will add some measurements later and will start to log the lifts i do, just not the weight because thats really more irrelevant as far as numbers. see what you guys think or can critique on the routine


----------



## 4everBulking (Sep 30, 2012)

keep it up bro!


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 4, 2012)

so as you can tell been slacking on updates on here...works been hectic and kicking my ass.

workouts are going great, feeling a little stronger and pushing through some more weight. hopefully by end of this week (4) itll be a lot more noticible in size gains as well. started to pin my right cheek yesterday but i swear... the right cheek has no give in it and it fugging hurts like a bitch every time I tried to pin there...so i go left cheek and no problem..goes right on in and dont feel a thing. kind of annoying because it seems like the right side would be easier for me, not sure whats up with that.

think .6 on aromasin is my number, felt some itch and random tingle in the nipple from time to time at .5, tried .75 and felt so damn tired all day the next day so .6 is working. going to get blood work done on Friday before I head back home. other side note.. my right nut is hurting like a frigging bitch. feels like its about to explode. anyone else have nut problems/pain while on?


----------



## Jada (Oct 4, 2012)

LoL ) I didn't have Nut pain I'm a little confused , let me ask first r u using liquid stane or tabs?


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 4, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> LoL ) I didn't have Nut pain I'm a little confused , let me ask first r u using liquid stane or tabs?




ha yeah man, not sure why but past week ill get a random nut pain, always the right and never the left. feels like its gonna explode from within for some reason. only thing Im using right now is Aromasin at .6ml


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 5, 2012)

so no nut pain today..thank god! thought I must admit, seriously there wasnt much there today...felt like I was shooting a blank. is that possible?

going to get labs in the morning...starting my 12hr fast at 8:30...needless to say I will be in the parking lot at 815 because im going to be one irritated person. bought a Flex mag because needed something to read to keep my mind off food tonight...saw them saying 200lb guy needs 250g of protein and 500-600g carbs.... legit? i dont think I could eat that much healthy carbs. any of you guys throw that back?


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 5, 2012)

so got the blood test done this morning, just waiting on the email to get the results. hopefully all is well.

side question... buddy that is running with me, he has only been on for 2 weeks because he was hesitant at first, has extremely bad anxiety. he hasnt lifted a pound in 2 weeks because he pulled an AC joint playing football in his shoulder or something... but hes up 10lbs in 2 weeks and legit has not gained an ounce of fat. ive been sitting at 10lbs ever since about 1.5-2 weeks ago and havent gained a lick but lifts have increased a bit and ive been eating at least 250g protein and 250-300g of carbs each day. something there doesnt add up... thoughts?


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 5, 2012)

Everybody's bodies react different.. just keep at it.. It eventually will pay big for u..


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 5, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Everybody's bodies react different.. just keep at it.. It eventually will pay big for u..



haha exactly what my buddy hockey said..pretty much word for word. yea I understand people react differently but damn, wish my body would gain that easy without even picking up a dumbbell. hoping to get the email from labcorp tonight or early am...im impatient and an anxious kind of guy so wanting to see lab results to see how everything is looking. ill be sure and throw a scan up to get some thoughts. thanks for the input jyoung


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 6, 2012)

got the results from lab back today. I will print them out, scan them, and upload to photobucket so i can throw them up today after I go and lift. would love to get some feedback from you guys to make sure everything is in order


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 6, 2012)

ok I lied...thanks to POB, Live2Train, and Hollywood..copied and pasted using screen capture...results below


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 6, 2012)

and for anyone seeing the blood sugar low... im a diabetic so i was there at 8am to get this done because that fasting sucked! but i kept a watch on it and figured it would be a tad low


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 10, 2012)

so thats to CrazyMike... blood work looks normal, minus that damn E levels but that will be changed and working on getting that thing up to around the 30's or so...blood work in about 2.5-3 weeks to see progress

switching over to prop, just trying this one out as I feel I like the idea of the shorter esters so this is what I will be finishing up on. great chest yesterday and quad today...did some sumo db squats. now them damn things were something new! sitting at 212lb right now. hoping E starts to rise so I will feel "damn good" as some people have mentioned i should feel once it rises


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 10, 2012)

I would do aromasin eod unless you start seeing gyno then take ed, it can kill your estrogen fast but u still need some in body...my two cents, I'd even wait a week or two to take it, them take eod unless u see estrogen sides, taking ed can shut estrogen down to zero which isn't good. Var is good choice at end for first cycle


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 10, 2012)

And drink plenty of water, your bun, creatinine is high, even though slight, u don't want kidney function getting worse


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 10, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> I would do aromasin eod unless you start seeing gyno then take ed, it can kill your estrogen fast but u still need some in body...my two cents, I'd even wait a week or two to take it, them take eod unless u see estrogen sides, taking ed can shut estrogen down to zero which isn't good. Var is good choice at end for first cycle




thanks for the input Chris. yes, as for the plan right now I am laying off completely of the Aromasin for right now. If I feel itchy or pain in the nips then I will start it at EOD at .5 and adjust from there. Var is in the plans for the last weeks. Love to see how it reacts and the pumps I will get because there isnt a thing that gives me some upbeat pumps right now. As far the water comment... I drink 2-2.5 gallons a day right now. Love nice cold water. But what exactly is BUN....I havent looked that one up just yet


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 10, 2012)

Blood urea nitrogen, it's whats made after protein breakdown. Kidneys supposed to get rid of it and creatinine, so their levels correspond with how good kidney is filtering.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 11, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Blood urea nitrogen, it's whats made after protein breakdown. Kidneys supposed to get rid of it and creatinine, so their levels correspond with how good kidney is filtering.



thanks for the input on that one. I am still getting accustom to these blood terms as all i have ever done is get my A1C done for diabetes and the dr tells me the rest. But to be honest with you, that 19 for my BUN is a good thing right now, during the summer it was 29-32 because my dr was fussing at me


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 12, 2012)

pretty good workout today on back...

BB row, deadlift, weighted pull ups and regurls pull ups, db row, cable cross overs, hyper extensions

ready to get home tomorrow and pin that prop!


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 12, 2012)

oh and best fast carbs after lifting... halloween candy pumpkins. fugging right!


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 14, 2012)

so got home yesterday to my prop and injected that about 1.5hrs before the gym...went smooth and i arrive at the gym and begin to lift. all of a sudden my eye sight went to shit. i was cross eyed and everything was bright. i couldnt read my phone texts or anything. had someone bring my diabetes kit, sugar fine. walked to kroger and checked blood pressure...completely normal. was told just the absorption of it was new and the spike of test set it off. hopefully tomorrow, non lifting day, i will be able to see if it continues and approximately how long after it hits so i can adjust for that. felt like it was laced with crack!


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 14, 2012)

Get fuckin yoked bro


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 14, 2012)

subbed .......


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Chris and nice to have you aboard Vette. really trying to get the hang of the cycles to keep it going.

all i know is i was showering earlier, and was checking on atrophy and to be honest... not too much so happy with that. however, the "webbing"..not sure of exact name that connects directly to the testicles, the left one feels swollen as shit compared to the right one. and when i rechecked to see if it felt swollen i legit got sick to my stomach and nausea set in and about puked. any thoughts?


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 14, 2012)

You gotten nauseous since?


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 14, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> You gotten nauseous since?



nope. i put a wet towel over the back of my neck and drank some ice water and been fine since. not sure what was up


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 14, 2012)

Your vas def and seminiferous tubules are in your sack also, along with veins, left side goes to left renal vein, right goes straight to Ivc, could of rubbed a swollen tubule and triggered nausea


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 14, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Your vas def and seminiferous tubules are in your sack also, along with veins, left side goes to left renal vein, right goes straight to Ivc, could of rubbed a swollen tubule and triggered nausea



damn Chris...looks like you know youre anatomy pretty well. thanks for that. yea, i was just checking atrophy and all of a sudden it hit. and boy did it suck. dont even wanna grab my nuts to even shave right now


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 14, 2012)

pinned the prop today. figured Id see how things went compared to last time. I pinned and then watched some football for an hour and half to see if it hit and nothing ever did..no cross vision or light headedness so all good. guess tuesday I will still pin earlier before the gym just to be on the safe side


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 14, 2012)

Ima third year med student..got an advantage


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 14, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Your vas def and seminiferous tubules are in your sack also, along with veins, left side goes to left renal vein, right goes straight to Ivc, could of rubbed a swollen tubule and triggered nausea



The fastest way to kill a great blow job is for her to slide her hand down the shaft too far and smash the raisins ...  maybe if my Johnson was bigger....

Don't get shafted!
Vette


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 15, 2012)

man do i hate Sundays...since Im not lifting or anything i always feel bloated and fat as shit. along with the fact that i pretty much almost a whole loaf of artisan whole grain baked bread i picked up at the store earlier. son of a beech


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 15, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Ima third year med student..got an advantage



very true. well glad to have you along to help out brother


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 15, 2012)

63Vette said:


> The fastest way to kill a great blow job is for her to slide her hand down the shaft too far and smash the raisins ...  maybe if my Johnson was bigger....
> 
> Don't get shafted!
> Vette



ahaha! nice Vette nice. ive got a college reunion ordeal in a week so hopefully nothing along those lines comes about...well the big "ouch" that is...


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 15, 2012)

beginning of week 5...too lazy to edit the mets face in..

















only think i can see is too much fat addition and some addition to legs and back looks better. anyone else's thoughts?....


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 15, 2012)

was thinking about going to get levels checked on thursday...that will be exactly 2 weeks from last one....and E levels were in the gutter. just worried about overshooting the E levels and having ED set in and the most inconvenient time. still trying to figure out exactly how to get a hold on my e levels. been off of the AI for the 2 weeks and I havent had an itch or pain or much bloating so im hoping the E levels are fine and I may luck out and be one who isnt prone to the gyno. any thoughts on getting it checked on Thursday is a good enough time?


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 15, 2012)

Chris... you have an thought on why the tubule may be swollen? should i be concerned at all or is it just part of the territory with this stuff


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 15, 2012)

ok so had numbers ran:

Item    Start     Now 
BF       15        16.8
BMI      26.7     30.1
Visceral  8.3      11.4
Skeletal  40       37.4
Weight    191.4  209.8

to me...those numbers look really bad and not what i expected so far. yes, i figured bf and weight would go up but i figured the skeletal muscle would also increase as the muscle size has increased. can someone help me figure out if i am looking at that right. because the way i see it as fat has increase and muscle has decreased....


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 22, 2012)

yea so been out of posting for a few...but Im back. had a good weekend back at school..minus the fat as food. Golf course friday, buffalo wild wings on frinday night, i hope sat morning, i forgot saturday afternoon, steakhouse sat night, and sheetz sunday morning. not to mention EXPENSIVE as all else but it was a great time and loved being back with the buds from school.

got a 4 hour drive to work tomorrow for the week so thatll be interesting but ready to start back on track with diet.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 22, 2012)

Work on diet, keep up liftin


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 22, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Work on diet, keep up liftin




yea man im pretty strict on my diet...it just happened to be a cheat weekend pretty much. sadly but not much choice..the caf food there wasnt worth the price ever. still got solid lifting in friday and saturday though


----------



## Smad1 (Oct 23, 2012)

What up man, starting a cycle like you pretty soon. 500 test c per week

My body fat is lower than you and so is my lean body mass, I'm at about ~12% bf and weight in at 165 lbs. 

My concern is about aromasin. I was originally planning 12.5 every other day, looks like you did 12.5 every day and that crashed your estrogen. I read that crashed estrogen has a really negative effect that is statically not ignorable if you add an Ai because you lose the positive benefits estrogen has on cholesterol. 

Anyways, my question is:

Is it wise for me to start at 6.25 eod or 12.5? When would I know to bump it up?


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 24, 2012)

so got the bloods back today... i had ran the Ai for about 1.5 weeks and it crashed the E levels terribly. been off of the AI for ~2.5-3 weeks and now its sitting at 59.1 (high). so what I am thining is running the AI at 12.5 E3d and see how I feel. figured the ED crashed it and not taking it at all and its sitting semi up so thinking 12.5 E3d should level it around 40 or so...anyone have any ideas on that?

also my BUN levels are still at 20 which is around the same as last time. Im getting 2-3 gallons easily so not sure why its so high


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 24, 2012)

Smad1 said:


> What up man, starting a cycle like you pretty soon. 500 test c per week
> 
> My body fat is lower than you and so is my lean body mass, I'm at about ~12% bf and weight in at 165 lbs.
> 
> ...



Hey man, bf at 12 looks good. this is my 1st cycle so im not the best to ask but in my opinion from what Ive learned so far is dont set a time of when you will start the AI because you may not need it at all. everyone is different, some are going to get it soon, some towards the middle, and some may not need it all. just pay attention to your body, if you get puffy, nips itch, hurt then take a look at it and dont keep taking it every night like I did. you may only need it EOD rather than ED. See how you go through the 1st 4 weeks or so and get some bloods done and that will tell you how you are reacting to it. Create you a thread and a lot of guys on here will chime in...very good insight from these guys.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 30, 2012)

all i know is my sugars are so fucked up this weeks its beyond belief. entire 1st 6-7 weeks and sugars nothing but excellent and this weeks has been total shit! i can double up on insulin, enough to drop me to a nice steady 0 (dead) and it barely budges. what the fuck


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 30, 2012)

Is your insulin still good? Not close to expiring is it, or left out in heat? Like I said in our chat, steroids can fuck with sugars, I usually don't like giving prednisone to type 2 diabetics cause their sugar will skyrocket. But since you are on long ester, it may of taken a bit for your test levels to reach the point where it would start affecting them like prednisone does.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 30, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Is your insulin still good? Not close to expiring is it, or left out in heat? Like I said in our chat, steroids can fuck with sugars, I usually don't like giving prednisone to type 2 diabetics cause their sugar will skyrocket. But since you are on long ester, it may of taken a bit for your test levels to reach the point where it would start affecting them like prednisone does.




yea insulin is still good..expiration date is 4/2014 and I keep it in the fridge until i need to open a new vial. thats what the doc said..may have taken a while to build up. however today's levels have been pretty good... 100 when I woke up, 180 after lunch, and 70 right now before I lift. but i ate some extra carbs to make sure it doesnt drop during lifting. hopefully it will remain under 150 until i get back home


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 31, 2012)

so knees feel pretty well this morning..wrapped those suckers up and kept the weight at 275 and just repped as many as possible. hopefully i can get in the the sports doc soon and he will just drain it and itll heal up much better


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 9, 2012)

ok so been lacking on updates..just busy as hell

up 32lbs total for cycle right now. sadly ive added up to 19.5%bf. took some measurements of muscles and ill throw those up here in a little while. getting ready to go to the gym. started injectable var and boy oh boy does that shit burn like a mofo and smell like ass. leaves a potent smell lingering in my room for an hour or so. gotta use a can of spray to get it out after a while. but the burn stays about 2-5mins but it leaves a nasty knot on my ass cheeks...still have the right one from about 3 days ago. oughtta be intersting trying to pin there today with the prop and var mixed.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 9, 2012)

Thought u drank var or it was in a cap.. never heard injecting.. hmm


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 9, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Thought u drank var or it was in a cap.. never heard injecting.. hmm



Yeah man, Var injectable. its out there...somewhere. no major pumps today but a lot more sweat today


----------



## Workhard10 (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice cycle. My first was pretty much same but I kick started with dbol


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 12, 2012)

Workhard10 said:


> Nice cycle. My first was pretty much same but I kick started with dbol



enjoying it so far. i dont have many of the sides that ive read, nor too many of the adverse sides. though I do see my boobs getting more meatier, but dont want to confuse that with gyno. so having an issue with that. want them damn things gone so i can figure it out easier


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 15, 2012)

fuck PIP...thats all i have to say


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 16, 2012)

metsfan4life said:


> week 1-12: Test E 500mg (250 2x/week)
> Week 3+: Aromasin 12.5mg ED, adjust accordingly
> Week 3+: HCG 250iu 2x/week
> PCT: Day 1 Clomid 100 then 50/50/25/25 Nolva 40/40/20/20
> ...


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 16, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> metsfan4life said:
> 
> 
> > week 1-12: Test E 500mg (250 2x/week)
> ...


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 20, 2012)

its so weird how test reacts differently to different people.

I started out at 192 and now at 235 so 43lb gain and i fucking blew up!
My buddy started at 185 and is at 200, so 15lb gain and has added some good size but is leaner and dryer than ever.

funny how people react differently to the same stuff


----------



## OCDude (Nov 26, 2012)

Damn dude that's a huge gain! I think the difference comes a lot of times in calorie intake. My buddy gained 15 pounds on his first cycle and managed to lose 3% bf... He later told me he was doing two a days with crazy cardio in the mornings and workout on the evening. And all that was on a minimal surplus diet.

Nice work either way, get some final pics up... I can't imagine what your friends must be saying lol


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 26, 2012)

metsfan4life said:


> AlphaD said:
> 
> 
> > well it took a spin from that. I switched over from Test E to Test P, I recommend staying with the E for the full cycle though. As far the aromasin, I felt that I was going to be prone to gyno issues so I pretty much was "waiting" on taking it so soon as I thought I felt an itch, i started the dosing....dropped the Estrogen way too low. I advise to taking it until you feel you need it and adjust from there. Right now, Im taking 12.5mg E3d and its done pretty well, everything feels to be steady. I will take it EOD sometimes depending, but for the most part E3d has been working.
> ...


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 26, 2012)

OCDude said:


> Damn dude that's a huge gain! I think the difference comes a lot of times in calorie intake. My buddy gained 15 pounds on his first cycle and managed to lose 3% bf... He later told me he was doing two a days with crazy cardio in the mornings and workout on the evening. And all that was on a minimal surplus diet.
> 
> Nice work either way, get some final pics up... I can't imagine what your friends must be saying lol




Yeah man, crazy how different it takes to people. Ive straight blown the hell up and my buddy is still lean as hell and we eat just about the same. I doubt I will throw some final pics up until I get cut back down some. I dont like the look of 20% body fat unless Im in a shirt. Look pretty big in a shirt but without...yea


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 26, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> metsfan4life said:
> 
> 
> > Hey brother, just so I can get your point of view, Recommend staying with Test E, just because prop is more frequent pin?  I also heard injection site pain is sometimes an issue?  And did you switch because you were blowing up on Test E, and prop helped to control water weight?  Im not sure yet if I am prone to gyno, but also was considering 12.5mg E3d, as you suggested to start then adjust if needed to a different dosing schedule.  43lbs pounds man, that is crazy!  I'm looking for an addition 15lbs when I run.  I'm sitting at 196 now.
> ...


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 8, 2012)

so last pin was last night. Will be starting up the PCT on Monday...depending if I feel like shit yet (in hockey's words). Overall Im pretty happy with the gains. I dont max out because Im not really interested in 1rm anymore. Other day I got 335 6x on bench, 500 15x on squat so Id say I def got some gains. I will throw a pic of at the gym later...no shirtless because well lets just say I need to get rid of some fat for sure. Once I cut back down Ill throw one up for overall gains for the entire cycle. 

Measurements of body parts: 1st one is about 2 weeks in and 2nd is yesterday
Arms: 16.25/17.25
Shoulders: 50/53
Chest: 38/46 (pretty sure I measured that wrong the 1st time)
Waist: 34.5/37 (fat ass)
Legs: 26.5/28.5
Calf: 15/16
Wrist 6.75/7
Forearms: 13.75/14
Weight: 195/240
BF%: ~14/21

so about 45lbs with 7% increase. Hope to retain as much as possible. Ill put up some progress and mood as I go along through the PCT 

Let me know what you guys think or any questions


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 15, 2012)

so today is day 4 of PCT. sucks! ive been eating the same and I am pushing not the same amount of weight but pushing to the same reps. i know the weight will go down, not worried, just pushing myself to keep to the same reps. weighing in at 234 so 8lbs in about a week. not liking that. was hoping to maintain around 230 till jan 15. as far as sides... libido is down and really tired and lack motivation


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 12, 2013)

so been off for a while but I am now done with PCT. feel pretty well and back to normal. Wasnt too bad through it all, just the first few days but thats all good now. Ill be getting bloods done when I go to my diabetic doc...figured Ill let insurance foot the bill for my bloods while Im there. Not wanting to lose any muscle but I know thatll happen now that Im off. Starting my diet for summer, takes me so long.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 12, 2013)

Great Log brother, and thanks for the previous advice.  I decided to run Test E 500/wk, with a possible dbol start.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 13, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Great Log brother, and thanks for the previous advice.  I decided to run Test E 500/wk, with a possible dbol start.



Be sure to let me know when you start up. will def tag along and see how you progress. starting my diet now to get this chump down before tren cycle


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 13, 2013)

looking good brother


----------

